# My first gun: Kel-Tec PF9 vs Bersa Thunder 380 vs Taurus 85 (revolver)



## sawyerj66 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everybody. I'm currently in the market for my first gun, and have spent a lot of time reading up reviews, watching Youtube videos, etc. I've narrowed down my search to three guns within my price-point (originally I had the Diamondbacks in there, but those are apparently really unreliable!) and was hoping to get some feedback from people who have actually had the chance to handle these guns in person, as my local gun store carries none of them.

Ideally, I'm looking for something for concealed carry, but I also want to feel comfortable taking it to a range to practice my marksmanship without destroying my hand. I've read some arguments regarding calibers and how much the 9mm costs versus the 380, but I don't think I'll be in a range often enough to worry expense. So, gun experts, any idea which provides a smoother firing experience? Is one better suited for a beginner like myself? And are they all good for concealment?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a Bersa Thunder and love it. Reliable and accurate. The Taurus 85 I don't have but reload for a friend who has two, it's also a good shooter.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've owned my PF-9 for a couple years now and highly recommend it. No problems whatsoever. I would definitely opt for the 9mm over the .380. The 9 is far more effective and ammo is cheaper and easier to find. The Taurus 85 is a nice .38, but with a very stout trigger pull. If you go for the PF-9 be sure to pick up the wide trigger pad from Kel-Tec. I mounted mine permanently(JB Weld), it made a huge difference in shootability.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

No to the Bersa and Taurus

Kel-tec PF9 should be your choice

I do think you might want to splurge on a Glock as your first pistol, they are ultra reliable mane


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My advice?
Learn to shoot first. Any good trainer or teacher will have guns for you to try.
Later, when you know what you're doing, then you can make a reasoned choice of which gun to buy.

Your list of choices betrays a lack of understanding, so get educated first. Only then should you buy a gun.
Your listed choices are very small pistols, which are very, very hard to shoot well. They are not beginners' guns—well, maybe with the exception of the Bersa.
But the Bersa Thunder requires the shooter to switch from a double-action (DA) trigger to a single-action (SA) trigger after firing the first shot, and this, too, is very hard to learn.

The Kel-Tec PF9 uses 9mm, which is more difficult to shoot than is the .380, as used by the Bersa; but the .380 is not the best choice of self-defense round. The Taurus is made by a manufacturer with quality-control problems, so you might not get a good one, but its .38 Special round is good for self-defense.

While learning to shoot, save as much cash as you can, and buy a much-better-quality gun than those you've listed.
If you insist upon a .38 Special revolver, get a Smith & Wesson with a 3" or 4" barrel, easier to shoot than a 2" gun.
If you want a semi-auto, perhaps get a Glock, as Jake suggested. Or something else.
But wait until you have some experience.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

The Bersa Thunder 380 is a reliable, accurate and affordable gun backed up by excellent customer service, if needed. 
My BT380 is my personal IWB carry gun. 

I don't find the DA difficult at all, just different. Compared to my Makarov, it's downright easy, but compared to my 1911s it's a bit heavier.

Oh, and one more thing, the BT380 is a fun gun to shoot!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

qwiksdraw said:


> The Bersa Thunder 380 is a reliable, accurate and affordable gun backed up by excellent customer service, if needed.
> My BT380 is my personal IWB carry gun.
> 
> I don't find the DA difficult at all, just different. Compared to my Makarov, it's downright easy, but compared to my 1911s it's a bit heavier.
> ...


Agreed - a great little pistol.


----------

